# New rat. O.o



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm a pathetic weakling. Saw a little baby ratty in the pet store, fell in love, came back for it. We all know the story. I thought it was a boy, but went back and she's a little girl. 

She's high white, and very pretty. I know we're at risk of megacolon, and I will deal with it if it happens and have her PTS. She's probably 4-5 weeks old by her size and was in a tank with girls, so hopefully there won't be any miniatures of her. I doubt it's a huge concern because of her age. The lady said the shipment was all this age. I'm getting her spayed after Christmas. (how old do they need to be to get spayed?)

So, without further ado, my little girl-


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww! She's so pretty! Have you named her yet?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Not yet. I am bouncing around between a few names. Heidi, Nicole, Adele, Analise, Elsie, Ilse, Marlena, Sanne, and Rosine.

Okay, a lot of names. LOL

I am hoping to choose a name which is feminine, and which will sound good with the names Louis (loo-ee) and Mendel. Of course, having it suit her is much more important.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Cute baby rat!

I like the name Heidi


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

More pictures :3


















About how old does she look to you guys? I was thinking 4-5 weeks. Does she look old enough to be pregnant? 

She's stubborn as heck, puts up a huge fuss about medicine and it takes ages to get her to take it. She won't eat a darn thing. The most I got down her was a little bit of applesauce. I've tried formula, oatmeal, applesauce, and lab blocks. I even offered her some ice cream and a bite of almond joy. She might have nibbled a lab block at some point, but it wasn't much if she did.

She's definitely frightened and doesn't like to be away from her buddies (who I feel awful for leaving behind). She sleeps a ton in the corner and all around seems to just be in shock. She opens up and explores when out of the cage, though, and enjoys the hood on my jacket.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

She looks about 5-6ish weeks. I would not worry TO much about pregnancy, but you know to always be prepared since sometimes babies do get pregnant :'(


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I sure hope she isn't.


----------



## michigantide123 (Dec 2, 2011)

Is she alone? Because my rat was acting the same way until we got her a sister and then she just opened up. Very pretty, by the way!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She is for now- and I know it's partly because she's lonely. I have 4 other rats, but all except one are boys, and the little girl doesn't need to get pregnant.

The other girl I have is spayed and very, very sick.


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you!

I have decided to name her Marlena.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My sweet baby ate out of my hand for the first time today!

And she seems to love food now. I have been giving her dog food, lab blocks, oatmeal, crickets, etc and it all just vanishes. At least she is eating! 

Her poop is pretty normal looking and she has no visible nipples, so hopefully we're in the clear on MC and Pregnancy.


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

She's way cute! Good luck with her


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She's very cute but just to make you feel better, she's not high white at all. She's a berkshire but the white comes up her sides a lot...like a variberk without the heathering.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Really? She looks a lot like a high white in an article I read-
http://www.spoiledratten.com/highwhitecont.html

SRR Secretariat, partway down the page.

That's good, though- one less worry for me.


----------

